# Tell me about your dreams



## Kope (Dec 29, 2021)

I’ll start. I had a dream where I was Jonah Scott and grew up as him during a zombie apocalypse only to end up falling in love with a dragon. Also it was a time loop story where I saw my previous selves. (Might have been a game too)


----------



## Yastreb (Dec 29, 2021)

My dreams are not usually very interesting but there are some that have stuck to my memory.

Once I was a feral arctic fox living on the northern ice sheets. It was pretty nice.
Once I got executed by hanging in very vivid detail.
Exactly once I have had a lucid dream. Of course I immediately tried what things I could and couldn't do. I couldn't fly, I could tell other people in the dream it was just a dream, I couldn't read anything and trying caused the whole thing to end.
In one dream I had the ability to see through time and I watched the future in fast-forward until the Sun became a red giant.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2021)

I dreamed a dream of times gone by, when hopes were high and life worth living.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I dreamed a dream of times gone by, when hopes were high and life worth living.



I dreamed that love would never die.  I dreamed that God would be forgiving.

(Sorry; obligated to add that.)


Last night I had a dream that I forgot to get Christmas presents for some people.
But then I woke up and realized I already mailed them, they already received them, it's already past Christmas, and one of the people passed away years ago.


----------



## Kope (Dec 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I dreamed a dream of times gone by, when hopes were high and life worth living.


Are these song lyrics?


----------



## Kope (Dec 29, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> My dreams are not usually very interesting but there are some that have stuck to my memory.
> 
> Once I was a feral arctic fox living on the northern ice sheets. It was pretty nice.
> Once I got executed by hanging in very vivid detail.
> ...


Intense


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2021)

Kope said:


> Are these song lyrics?


Yes; it's from les misérables.


----------



## Waifu (Jan 9, 2022)

I get very similar dreams to you, Kope! Where I dream of living in an apocalypse, and several of those dreams I am in the body of someone else.

I don't get anything cool like a romance with a dragon, but I do find myself waking up, stressed, scared, feeling like I gained grey hairs cuz a life like that is truly hell. And then I spend a few minutes in the morning so thankful it was only a dream. Guh, those Walking Dead games take an emotional toll.


----------



## Kope (Jan 9, 2022)

Waifu said:


> I get very similar dreams to you, Kope! Where I dream of living in an apocalypse, and several of those dreams I am in the body of someone else.
> 
> I don't get anything cool like a romance with a dragon, but I do find myself waking up, stressed, scared, feeling like I gained grey hairs cuz a life like that is truly hell. And then I spend a few minutes in the morning so thankful it was only a dream. Guh, those Walking Dead games take an emotional toll.


Lmao dang it telltale games


----------

